# Pair of Radio Flyer Scooters - value?



## bikemonkey (Nov 3, 2017)

Never bought vintage scooters before but I like these. Ballpark value for the pair?

Thanks!


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 3, 2017)

the nicer one looks to be reproduction  the other one I have seen go for around $50-$75
I could be wrong on the one but it just looks to nice


----------

